# TVC-23 vs TQC-14?



## chbla (May 2, 2015)

Hi there,

I bought a TVC-23 from RRS with BH-40. I wanted to use it mainly for hiking (also multi day).
Now that I have it, I have to admit it is really big.. and I'm not sure if it isn't a bit of an overkill for the gear I usually use for landscape/nature photography:

5D III
70-200/2.8
24-70/2.8

I thought that maybe the TQC-14 might be enough, with the BH-30, being a lot lighter.
Did anyone compare these two tripods? The only drawback seems to be the limited height (w/o center column).

Thanks,
Christoph


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2015)

Welcome!

I haven't compared the two tripods you mention, but I have the TVC-33 with BH-55 LR and PG-02 LLR gimbal, and the TQC-14 with BH-30 LR that I use as a travel tripod. I generally leave the center column down on the TQC-14, and I've used it with a 1D X and lenses ranging from a TS-E 17mm to a 100-400.


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I haven't compared the two tripods you mention, but I have the TVC-33 with BH-55 LR and PG-02 LLR gimbal, and the TQC-14 with BH-30 LR that I use as a travel tripod. I generally leave the center column down on the TQC-14, and I've used it with a 1D X and lenses ranging from a TS-E 17mm to a 100-400.



How stable is the TQC-14 when fully extended. I am looking for a travel tripod and currently don;t have one. i use the Acratech ballhead and they are nice and light and tighten down well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2015)

It's quite stable, IMO. Obviously less so with the center column up, but that's just physics.


----------



## SPL (May 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I haven't compared the two tripods you mention, but I have the TVC-33 with BH-55 LR and PG-02 LLR gimbal, and the TQC-14 with BH-30 LR that I use as a travel tripod. I generally leave the center column down on the TQC-14, and I've used it with a 1D X and lenses ranging from a TS-E 17mm to a 100-400.


+1!
The TQC-14 is fantastic! I have it paired with a BH-40 for my general purpose and travel tripod and it is great.


----------



## chbla (May 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys! I figured that the stability should be fine.. the only concern is if the height is enough.. I don't really want to use the column a lot, but if I only need it occasionally .. 

I ordered the TQC-14 and will compare them.
If it's not enough I will keep both, TVC-23 and TQC-14, but that would be expensive


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's quite stable, IMO. Obviously less so with the center column up, but that's just physics.



More $ on the card. 

Just wondering, is there a way to remove the center column so I can get low to the ground?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2015)

RGF said:


> Just wondering, is there a way to remove the center column so I can get low to the ground?



Yes, the center column can be removed.


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, is there a way to remove the center column so I can get low to the ground?
> ...



Thanks. I wrote to RRS to get my other questions answered


----------

